

Create pdf files from any Documents.. - akgandhi
http://www.techdistance.com/2011/12/create-pdf-files-from-any-documents.html

======
archtaku
I actually prefer PDFCreator (<http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/>)
for this sort of task when I'm running Windows, though it seems that these
both basically do the same thing.

